# 2019,  2020

## ZHANNET

,  ,   ,         ,     .
  -. 2019          , ,  2020  , ,     .              2019 ,    ,            2019 ,          2019      ,   ,   ,   ,           ,       ,          ,      ,          .
  ,      2020     2019     ,        2019 .    ,    ,       2020 ,  .
 ,        2019 ,    ,   ,     ,   ,           ,   ,  ?     2019  ?    ,    2019   ?    ,    2020,    2020 ?       ,  ,      90/01?
      !!!   -,        ,     ,     -   ?        2019   2020?
,  ,      30  . :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------


## ABell

. 2019   (  ).  2020   (+     ). " -   ?" -  .

----------


## ZHANNET

,  ,   ,          2020.     ,    ,     !        2020 ,    62/01    84  ???         2019 .     62/01     50  51 -    ,     ,  ,      ,       ,        ,     ?

----------

\ \,

----------


## ZHANNET

,     ?

----------


## ZHANNET

,     3 ,       62/01    84,    91/02      62/01-   . ,             62/01    50     ,   ,   ,            ,     .        62/01      51,     91/02    62/01?       ?

----------


## ABell

84      .    .

----------


## ZHANNET

,         , , !

----------


## 085

> ,  ,      ,       ,        ,     ?


,  .     .         ...

----------


## C

.      ,    ,      ?        ?  ?   ?       ?
    ,    , -    ..     ?         / ?       ,     76.5  - 76.5   .

----------

2019  2020      2019.        ?    ?                         .     -   .    .    ,        .         ( , .,  )           ,  ., . .   -         .    .           ,                 ?       .

----------


## ZHANNET

-,       ?       2019    2020.   2019 .  ,    ,    ,  ,      2019?    ,     - .   -   51       76/06  100000 .,  
    2019 ,     ,    76/06       76/06  ( -100000), 76/06        51    100000 ,
         .
      91/02    62/01  5000 .  ? 
          100000 ..
     91/02      76/06    1800 .,       5000+1800=6800 .. 
  ,      6800     . 
     5000 -__      ? 
*             2019*,                 2020 ,      1800    2020      ?   
-    2019 100000 ,  5000 ,   1800 .   51     76/06  105000 ., 
 1800  91/02    76/06 .
 57   ,     , 
  62/01     90/01  5000 . ,   76/06        62/01  5000 .-   2019,
           76/06 1800    ?
     2019     76/06      90/01 1800    1800       . 
    -     ? 
     76/06      91/01  1800   ?          ?      2      2019 .

----------


## C

*ZHANNET*,   ? 




> ?


    ..
     ,     .     ? 




> 5000 -

----------


## C

> 


, ,        ,   )




> ( , .,  )          ,  ., . .


    .
1.      ,             .    ?
2.     ?     ?   - ..?

----------


## wallon

> .     -   .


    ?   ,      ?   ,   ,            ,   (.41    9/99),    ,      .       ,     .      , ..    -              ( ).

----------


## EvGeN11

> ?   ,      ?   ,   ,            ,   (.41    9/99),    ,      .       ,     .      , ..    -              ( ).


            .                    .

----------


## EvGeN11

> *             2019*,                 2020 ,      1800    2020      ?


        .      2019        .         2019 .     .    .
    .                ,                105000.            ,               . 
     ,        .                       .    -   ?
     "",  ?      62/  76/  100000   .     57  ,          57.1 62/   ,   44 ( 91.02)  57.1   ,      .
     57    51  57   .   62    90.1 62/.?6      76/ 51   90.1  76/            .

----------


## ZHANNET

.     90/01     62/01 ,   -,      ?

----------


## C

*ZHANNET*, 90.01  90.1  .    90.2
     ...    62 90.1   .

----------


## ZHANNET

17, ,        .

----------


## C

? 
57    ?  .
   ..    .. 
    -    ,        .
- ,       ,      ,       (             )),           ,   /,          .
 :
50/76,5  11000  
   : 57/76   11000 (  ) 91/57   500 ( )  51/57     10500(    )
76,5/76,5 10000    
76,5/51 8500,00   
76,5/62 1500,00   
76,5/62 1000,00 .   
62/90 1500,00   
62/90 1000,00 .   

 /     .

----------


## ZHANNET

62/01    90  1000 .      500  -  +500  .   ,     10500 (51/57)     10000 , ,       ,   13,     ,      ,   .
  57 , ,  ,        ,
 51    76/05   10500,   91/02     76/05   500,  76/05     76/05  10000,   76/05       51  8500 ,   76/05   90/01  1500    , .      76/05      90/01  (500+500),    ,  ,  .

----------


## C

?
       , ,    -  .
    ,        ,      ,        ..     ,      ..         ?      ,     .
 ,   #17 ,    . 
      ,     57.      ,   .    ...

----------


## ZHANNET

-  ,    500 ,          .   ,     +  -  0, 57   ,      1 8.2 ,    57    ,     .        .

----------


## C

*ZHANNET*,  ? +  -   0   .
    1000 (.  ),  500 (),       .      500.

----------


## ZHANNET

, ,  -   =500*15%, 1000  -500 =500 *15.  ,      ,     ..

----------


## C

,    15%   ,              .        ,              .

----------


## ZHANNET

,  ,   .

----------


## wallon

> .                    .


        ,  ,   ,       -    ,   .

----------


## sopoleva

,     .     ,   .    .     .       ?     ?

----------


## ABell

?

----------


## sopoleva

.    ,        ,   .           65 .       .   .      : ,   .

----------


## sopoleva

.  .

----------


## ABell

(   )   .

----------

